# Baby Langager is here.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Baby Langager arrived last night at 8:49 EST. He is a man and checked in at 6 lbs 11 oz and 20.5 inches.

Name is TBD as we totally thought we were having a girl. If you do not want to know the sex, then DO NOT try to interpret the ultrasounds yourselves.

Mom and baby are doing great, dad needs a beer.

[siteimg]3661[/siteimg]


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

RObert. GOod JOb man!!!

Congrats on the new addition to the family. Does he have duck call yet??


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats Robert!! Great looking kid you have there. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Madison said:


> Does he have duck call yet??


Well, not yet. Probably wouldn't do any good being that the child has rabbit choker genes. Would certainly sound like a kazoo.

RC


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats great looking child hope all is well :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> . Probably wouldn't do any good being that the child has rabbit choker genes


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Congrats. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow! I can't believe it's already time.

Congrats RC!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well you better get some sleep because its the last good nights sleep you will get for along time ( about 20 years :lol: )

Also you better get a dog to because wifey found a new love :lol: :lol:

Good to hear everyone is healthy.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good for you folks! :beer: A new Nodaker.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats! Hope all is well with your wife and your new son.

Question: What NC basketball team is he going to cheer for? Duke, NC State, etc...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats!!!








What a cutie!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Congrats! Hope all is well with your wife and your new son.
> 
> Question: What NC basketball team is he going to cheer for? Duke, NC State, etc...


All parents start out meaning well, putting their children in Carolina Blue. Some just lose their way sometimes........Congrats Robert


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Well you better get some sleep because its the last good nights sleep you will get for along time ( about 20 years :lol: )
> 
> Also you better get a dog to because wifey found a new love :lol: :lol:


:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Soo True! :beer:

Congrats Robert!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Bob !!! Now you have more reasons (excuses) to purchase more guns !!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations Robert! That's a little cutie you have there!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Congratulations Robert!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats!!    :beer:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on the new addition :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Good looking kid! Congratulations!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

CONGRATS :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice!!

Cherish every moment!!!

Congratulations
:beer:

Bob


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations to you all. I hope you can get him up here often. Rabbit choker genetics do their best where there is some snow. Here's to the sleepless nights ahead :beer: . Burl


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Way to go Robert!!! When is he coming up on his first hunt???

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the support!

We have a name. Being he is a born southerner we decided on Billy Bob Cletus Bocephus Langager............................not really............

Russell Josef Langager


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Congratulations Robert, and I second Bobm's thoughts.

I hope you picked up some new toys before the little invader arrived.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:beer: Good looking young lad.

Good name it will sound okay when you and the Mrs. are running thru the neigborhood looking for him yelling "Russell Josef Langager you get your butt home right now". That one comes from my daughters pedeatrician when our grandson was born they were late in naming him :lol: His comment was make sure it sounds good when yelling it as loud as you can..........


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats  :beer:


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like a waterfowl hunter to me. Needs a camo hat..........LOL :jammin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates Robert.......

He looks like he's going to be a better shot than his father!!!
J/K buddy!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

congrats!

Hook him up with some Camo pants a shirt a hat, and some game call and a fake shotgun and hes ready to go!
:beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats man good work :beer:


----------



## Rem700 (Jul 31, 2003)

Congrats Robert and Family!


----------

